# This is the coolest bike on eBay right now



## Robertriley (Nov 4, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1911-Other...21688b3d:g:yfkAAOSw9h9b2K1Y:rk:6:pf:0&vxp=mtr


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 4, 2018)

Seller is in Tom's River, New Jersey. Anyone we know??


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 4, 2018)

Is that the same block chain that was used on bicycles?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 4, 2018)

That is super awesome!!!!!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 6, 2018)

Was at Hershey I believe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 6, 2018)

Meh..


----------



## indian1956 (Nov 10, 2018)

Wow, big money!


----------



## then8j (Nov 10, 2018)

Has a four cylinder engine and looks like a leather strap as an brake. 

'They don’t build them like they used to'


----------

